# Singapore Accommodation



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

We are flying out to NZ in June 2012 stopping for 3 days in Singapore

Any recommendations for a reasonably priced place to stay. 
2 adults and 1 child.


----------



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

Higgy said:


> We are flying out to NZ in June 2012 stopping for 3 days in Singapore
> 
> Any recommendations for a reasonably priced place to stay.
> 2 adults and 1 child.


Depending on the areas you are looking to stay. Hotels near the east coast are cheaper than downtown.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Could you give us a few Hotel names so we have a look.

Thanks


----------



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

For East Coast area, try Roxy Mercure. For Orchard Road area try Pan Pacific, Oriental. Maybe if you could let me know your budget?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

We are after a reasonable place but not breaking the bank. Not much spare cash left after
paying for the dog to fly out plus Quarantine fees. Lol


----------



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

Well Singapore hotels are expensive. It ranges from 100+ to 500+. You can get a decent one for around $200+


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Look on Wotif.com: hotels, accommodation, motels, serviced apartments, B&B - Online hotel bookings with instant confirmation - they will do last minute specials so you may get something a bit cheaper.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

we used latestays for a trip to Malaysia last month; catch is of course that bookings can only be made last-minute to get the best discounts, we traveled to three locations and had were able to get good last-minute discounts for each hotel - but with a family I'm guessing you may want things confirmed earlier than a week before travel. 

Don't know that location in Singapore is so important if you're only there a few days, it's a small place, we've found taxi fares reasonable and better still if you're near a subway the train service is excellent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, we are still searching, will let you know the outcome.


----------

